# Vent your frustrations here!!!



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

After watching the Cavs game and seeing posts by AJ23 and Kuskid I can't help but agree that Denver is no better than a .500 team.

I mean I see guys at my gym consistantly hitting shots and then watching these "pros" brick layups and 8 foot jumpers really makes me question their work ethics.

Watching the Seattle / Houston game after the Nugs loss, Ray Allen's pregame workout was shown on the Tube. He shoots free throws, jumpers, and 3's before games. He hit 50/74 3-pointers.

I'm not sure if Denver players do this, but just actually can't shoot or if they are not putting in the work. I'm obviously frustrated, but how can't you be? 

As I watch teams around the league there are players that continue to progress as the season wears on and I'm just not really seeing it with the Nuggets. Aside from Anthony getting better who else is stepping up? Watson looks good in flashes, but that's why he's a backup (all backups are frustrating). Camby has been a monster out of the gate, but now he's starting to pay the price with injuries. He's wearing that knee brace now...

Why don't the Nuggets have any of these type of guys? Or do they?

The only guy I've been suprised with so far is Greg Buckner, but ESPN and SI wont be coming to interview him anytime soon...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Nuggets took a calculated risk going into the season and have been decimated by injuries at their position of strength that allowed them to take this risk.

One of the following needs to happen for the Nuggets to get back to preseason expectations:
1) A big trade reducing the glut at the PG position
2) Kenyon's knee starts responding and allows him to at least play at 85% the rest of the season
3) Karl stops playing so many PGs at once and starts playing the long, athletic wings that can defend and run


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well tobin I couldn't agree more about our shooting. It was always a debate in here if we could manage to play through our glaring weakness. However I don't think coming in to the season many of us thought that we would have such bad luck with injuries. However how the past few years have been playing out. We may as well start to recognize several our players are injury prone.

Now I believe the debate is over if we need shooting. As you said last night demonstrated to us that we have enough in the paint to deal with teams. However we have nobody that has a consistent jump shot.

I would like to see the Nuggets find a player that has a great jump shot. Someone to stretch the defense out. Last night the Cavs just packed the lanes. So it was difficult for Melo to finish with 3 Cavs attempting to block his shot every time.

You mention Ray Allen, and that is a guy that would be a perfect fit for the Nuggets. He has great work ethic is a vet that could instill some more confidence to this team. Most importantly hit key jump shots for the Nuggets.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

That's the one thing that frustrates me about Melo. Maybe more mature now, but skill-wise, he's not much better than he was when I watched him at Syracuse. I applaud him for getting into better shape, but he hasn't improved alot with his basketball skills. He likes taking jumpers, but his jumper honestly hasn't improved since he came into the league. It's probably just the drastically shorter 3 point line, but I seem to remember him being a _better_ shooter back at SU. He shot around 33% from 3 I believe, and it doesn't seem like he even makes that many shots from 18 feet and back anymore. Unless it's one of those nights when he just has it going, like against Miami, or late in the sht clock, I groan every time I see him shoot from beyond 16-17 feet.

I got these from nbadraft.net's scouting report for Melo, believe it's from his senior year back at Oak Hill. I bolded the things that I think still hold somewhat true:


> Weaknesses: Athleticism is very good but a notch below the likes of LeBron, Carter, Kobe. Not overly quick. Excels using his strength more than quickness and this will hinder his superstar potential. Must gain more maturity and consistency. Displays good intensity, but *must develop a killer instinct, a better work ethic, and not be content being very good.*





Matthew Maurer said:


> Weaknesses: Defensively he needs to *improve on his perimeter defense* such as lateral quickness and footwork ... Anthony at times can be such an dominate scorer that he can freeze teammates out of a game ... So getting his teammates involved in the offense should be worked on ... *Shot selection can improve.* Like most young players he has a tendency to throw up questionable attempts ... Still learning how to mix up his game offensively as *too often he can settle for the jumper instead of driving into the lane* ... Ball handling is adequate but his ball protection will need a slight upgrade as turnovers can trouble him ... Mid range shooting can go through periods of inconsistency ... Must improve his decision making on the court as he can get a little to flashy for his own good ... Although he has shot the ball well from behind the 3-point line he still *needs to work on his jumper* ... Still improving his decision making on the court but with added experience that should become less of an issue ...


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

Its injuries guys. The difference between a very good team and an average team. Once Nene went down for the year on opening night we became about average in overall talent. That's just the reality. That's plenty frustrating but get used to it because for this season, it is what it is.

Carmelo is playing well. Right now, he's getting swarmed because there isn't that much talent around him. Last night's game we started Buckner and Elson. Any team with Buckner and Elson in the starting lineup is not a talented team. We'll be OK but ya'll need to be realistic.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

All I want to say tonight after the loss to the Hawks is. :curse: :curse:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Any particular reason why DerMarr can't log a minute? He has one bad game and gets buried for it? 

Karl's personell management is mind-numbing to me. Absolutely mind-numbing. I'm sick of it. 

It's OK for Dre and Boykins to **** up the backcourt night in and night out with crazy ***, untimely shots (see Dre in the Dallas game) but they'll get their minutes each and every night. DerMarr has one off game and he gets buried. 

I'll tell you what...

I'm starting to question Coach Karl. Don't get me wrong, he's a good coach. But some of his decisions are unbelievable. In nearly a season, we don't have any semblance of a halfcourt offense. This is professional basketball. Why does our halfcourt offense look like a clip from a celebrity allstar game? 


And while I'm at it: 

Boykins ****ing sucks.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Doesn't it feel good Rodney? And I agree, if DJ played Andre Miller defense for one half he'd be nowhere to be found for a couple weeks. A lot of Karl's subbing 'patterns' just don't make sense to me. And by me, I mean anyone.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> Doesn't it feel good Rodney? And I agree, if DJ played Andre Miller defense for one half he'd be nowhere to be found for a couple weeks. A lot of Karl's subbing 'patterns' just don't make sense to me. And by me, I mean anyone.


I have Free Hodge in my signature, I might have to add DJ to it


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

what? no frustration now?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> what? no frustration now?


Always happy when were winning. :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i hate kiki. get a ******* deal done already!!!

i hate karl. play hodge already!!!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

This team is awful!

They can't shoot, can't rebound and the midget Earl Boykins is killing this squad!

MAKE A ************* TRADE KIKI YOU ***** ****! :curse: 

THIS TEAM IS ONE AND DONE IF THEY SOMEHOW PULL OUT A PACIFIC TITLE, BUT AS OF NOW THEY'LL BE BELOW .500 SOONER THAN WE THINK!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

why doesnt the ball go to melo with 10 seconds left??? is it not obvious what he has done in the past???


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Make a ****** trade!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

so ruben starts EVERY GAME after we trade for him and then sits and watches the whole night??? **** boykins and **** karl...


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> That's the one thing that frustrates me about Melo. Maybe more mature now, but skill-wise, he's not much better than he was when I watched him at Syracuse. I applaud him for getting into better shape, but he hasn't improved alot with his basketball skills. He likes taking jumpers, but his jumper honestly hasn't improved since he came into the league. It's probably just the drastically shorter 3 point line, but I seem to remember him being a _better_ shooter back at SU. He shot around 33% from 3 I believe, and it doesn't seem like he even makes that many shots from 18 feet and back anymore. Unless it's one of those nights when he just has it going, like against Miami, or late in the sht clock, I groan every time I see him shoot from beyond 16-17 feet.
> 
> I got these from nbadraft.net's scouting report for Melo, believe it's from his senior year back at Oak Hill. I bolded the things that I think still hold somewhat true:






True Dat






Blazers8


----------

